
TechCrunch Launching "Elevator Pitches" Today - terpua
http://www.centernetworks.com/techcrunch-elevator-pitches
======
BRadmin
i love the cropping up of new communities like this to help entrepreneurs
link-up with investors. as if proprietary deal-flow wasn't hard enough to get,
this trend helps ease the playing field a bit and puts some coverage (which
hopefully translates to leverage) on the budding entrepreneurs side.

